# nos dragons



## simenon

Bonjour à tout le monde. Dans le roman que je suis en train de lire on utilise le mot en objet pour indiquer des gens qu'on considère des héros. On dit que les rue d'une ville (on ne sait pas laquelle) portaient des numéros, mais que les jeunes révolutionnaires preferaient les appeler avec "les noms de nos héros et de nos héroïnes, les noms de *nos dragons*, les noms de nos martyrs". 
Dans le Trésor je lis que "dragon " a plusieurs sens figurés, mais le plus souvent négatifs. Le seul qui me semble pouvoir s'adapter à mon contexte est "_Vieilli. _Soldat de cavalerie de ligne, servant à pied ou à cheval". J'aurais dit que en suite le mot est passé à indiquer le brave soldat en général, le combattant, le champion d'une cause, mais (hélas) le dictionnaire ne signale pas cet emploi. Qu'en pensez-vous? Est-il possible qu'ici le mot ait ce sens-là?


----------



## snarkhunter

Etrange, effectivement, mais je doute fort que cela ait le moindre rapport avec cet ancien corps de la cavalerie.

Je le verrais plutôt dans le sens de la mythologie (avant tout celtique ou nordique, je crois), où le dragon était une créature fantastique redoutée. Et redoutable, car aussi intelligent que puissant.

Par conséquent, je comprendrais plutôt le contenu de cette phrase comme :

- "les noms de nos héros et de nos héroïnes" : sans commentaire, car évident
- "les noms de nos dragons" : les adversaires terribles que les premiers ont affrontés*
- "*les noms de nos martyrs" : ceux qui, parmi les premiers, ont échoué dans ce l'étape précédente !

Mais ce n'est là qu'une interprétation personnelle, bien entendu...


----------



## simenon

Merci Snarkhunter. Si je comprends bien, selon vous "les dragons", au contraire des héros et des martyrs, seraient du camp ennemi. Mais en vérité il me parait bizarre que les jeunes révolutionnaires appellent les rues avec les noms de leurs ennemis. Et puis il y aurait quelque chose de désordonné dans la liste: 1. amis, 2. ennemis, 3. amis. Il serait plus normal, à mon avis, qu'il s'agisse de trois façons d'appeler les mêmes personnes, c'est-à-dire "nos héros", ceux qui ont combattu et qui sont morts pour "nous".


----------



## PatriceD

Les adversaires n'auraient pas de noms de rues... Non, je crois qu'il s'agit bien des soldats se déplaçant à cheval mais combattant à pied, existant depuis l'antiquité, et qui ont eu un rôle plus ou moins important selon les époques... Sur Wikipédia, on lit qu'ils ont cessé de combattre à pied sous Napoléon 1er, restant donc sur leur cheval... Apparemment les compagnies de Dragons ont souvent porté le nom de leur ville d'attache.


----------



## matoupaschat

Je suis du même avis que PatriceD. Cela m'a immédiatement fait penser à Napoléon I.


----------



## snarkhunter

Après réflexion, je serais assez d'accord avec *PatriceD* et *matoupachat*. La seule chose qui m'étonne encore, c'est que je vois de toute façon mal pourquoi le nom des dragons, c'est-à-dire de _simples soldats_, figureraient sur les plaques des rues : en principe, pour ce qui est des militaires, ce sont plutôt les grands généraux de l'Histoire, voire quelques officiers célèbres, qui sont ainsi honorés.


----------



## simenon

Merci PatriceD et Matoupaschat, mais je ne comprends pas bien votre suggestion. Selon vous les révolutionnaires (contemporains ou même futurs) de mon roman font allusion aux vrais soldats de Napoléon? Ou vous pensez ces dragons de Napoléon sont devenus l'emblème du soldat, du combattant? Je crois que je n'ai pas donné assez de contexte. L'histoire se déroule dans le futur (je crois). Ceux qui parlent sont des enfants, les fils des révolutionnaires qui ont été (je suppose) tués tous. Ces enfants vivent dans des dortoirs avec des grands-parents communs. Il est vrai que quelque fois ils font allusions aux révolutionnaires historiques (de l'URSS par exemple), mais il est difficile de considérer comme des "pères révolutionnaires" les soldats de Napoléons. N'est-ce pas? Donc s'il y a une allusion aux dragons de Napoléon, je me dis que c'est parce qu'ils sont considérés comme les soldats par excellence. Ou il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe?


----------



## snarkhunter

Ah... je viens de relire l'ensemble de cette discussion, et je me dis que je pourrais bien avoir fait un contresens. Ce qui revient également à dire que *PatriceD* et *matoupachat* ont de fortes chances d'être dans le vrai : je n'avais pas prêté attention au fait qu'il s'agissait d'une _fiction d'anticipation_.

Du coup, il serait compréhensible que l'on préfère donner à des rues le nom de _modestes soldats_ qui se sont jadis illustrés par leur bravoure, plutôt que de simples numéros : plutôt que d'honorer les courageux bouchers qui sont responsables d'immenses tueries, rendons hommage à ceux qui en ont été les victimes involontaires et impuissantes.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

je me joins à la conversation pour rappeler que les Dragons étaient déjà des soldats de Louis XIV chargés d'expurger le royaume des Protestants par l'abjuration ou le plomb.
Des chargés de mission donc


----------



## simenon

Merci Snarkhunter et atcheque. Pour ce qui concerne l'idée de Snarkhunter, si l'on accepte son interprétation je n'arrive pas à m'expliquer le "nos". Pourquoi définir ces soldats inconnus "nos dragons". On ne peut même pas l'entendre comme "français" parce que (ça aussi j'ai oublié de le dire) les personnages ne sont pas français. On ne sait pas où ils vivent exactement, mais les noms ne sont pas français. Quant à ce que atcheque écrit, ça signifie que je peut interpréter le mot comme "missionnaires" (pas dans le sens réligieux: missionnaires de la révolution)?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je penche dans le sens du farouche soldat car au figuré, le dragon est aussi un cerbère, quelqu'un qui garde farouchement quelque chose (ici peut-être la révolution ou la liberté).


----------



## matoupaschat

snarkhunter said:


> Du coup, il serait compréhensible que l'on préfère donner à des rues le nom de _modestes soldats_ qui se sont jadis illustrés par leur bravoure, plutôt que de simples numéros : plutôt que d'honorer les courageux bouchers qui sont responsables d'immenses tueries, rendons hommage à ceux qui en ont été les victimes involontaires et impuissantes.


Cette fois-ci, je suis en accord avec SH, il faudrait lire:  "les noms de *nos* héros et de *nos* héroïnes, les noms de *nos* *soldats*, les noms de *nos* martyrs".


----------



## simenon

D'accord Matou, merci, mais alors en disant "dragons" ici on ne fait pas allusion au soldats de Napoléon ou d'un passé encore plus lointain. On emploie le mot comme synonyme de "soldat". Donc c'est comme je supposais au début (dragon=soldat/combattant)? Excusez-moi se j'insiste me je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir entendu ce que vous (Matou et Snarkhunter et PatriceD) me suggérez.
Merci aussi à Lacouzon (je n'avais pas vu votre message).


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, c'est bien cela, un synonyme de soldat. En réfléchissant un peu plus, et avec la fraîcheur d'esprit d'une nouvelle journée, je dirais comme Lacuzon, avec ce petit quelque chose en plus de bravoure qu'il y met: "nos farouches soldats" ou plus simplement "nos braves".


----------



## Chimel

Vous avez peut-être raison, mais ma première lecture de la phrase m'avait fait penser à l'interprétation initiale de Snarkhunter ("créature redoutée"), avec la nuance suivante: redoutée par nos ennemis - et non par nous, par nos héros, comme Snarkhunter l'avait d'abord suggéré.

En effet, outre les objections de Simenon (pas d'allusion à Napoléon, ni même à l'histoire militaire française etc), je trouve un peu bizarre que cette référence militaire très précise et très datée vienne au milieu de termes plus généraux comme héros et martyrs. Et qu'en plus, ce soit apparemment de jeunes révolutionnaires qui l'utilisent.

Un révolutionnaire de gauche, par exemple, pourrait très bien faire référence à Che Guevara ou à d'autres grandes figures en les qualifiant, de manière imagée et un peu poétique, de "dragons", qui ont terrorisé l'ennemi. Cela me semblerait finalement plus logique que de l'entendre se référer à un soldat napoléonien ou autre. Et l'image serait sur le même pied que les deux autres termes, plus glorieux que des soldats anonymes: il faut donner le nom des rues à nos héros, à nos martyrs et aux grandes figures "terribles" de la révolution (que nos ennemis ont redoutées comme des dragons).


----------



## matoupaschat

Je crois que tout le monde maintenant est plus ou moins d'accord sur le sens. Personnellement, j'ai abandonné la référence à Napoléon depuis le petit café de ce matin. C'est en fait un stade dans la gradation entre "héros" et "martyrs", le reste, on peut l'imaginer et se choisir le mot qu'on préfère...


----------



## simenon

Merci Chimel et Matou. En tout cas que vous écrivez m'aide beaucoup à trouver une solution. Donc merci encore.


----------

